# Can we apply 190 NSW while on 489 Orana ?



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

HI,

I am waiting for the decision to get grant 489 Regional sponsor Orana. I got an invitation from 190 and approved from NSW to apply for 190 visa. I have 60 days to apply for 190 visa.

My question is can I apply for 190 after granted 489 or should I withdraw current 489 ?
Is there any restriction that we would not be to apply 190 while on 489 under the same state ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

There's nothing to prevent you from applying for both, or applying for a 190 when you already hold a 489. If you have both applications in process and if the 190 is approved first, you should make sure to immediately withdraw the 489 application otherwise it would replace the 190 when granted.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There's nothing to prevent you from applying for both, or applying for a 190 when you already hold a 489. If you have both applications in process and if the 190 is approved first, you should make sure to immediately withdraw the 489 application otherwise it would replace the 190 when granted.


Thank-you for your reply,
I have submitted all documents for 489 regional Orana but nothing for 190. SO as soon as 489 will grant, I will provide all documents for 190.
is that fine ?
my question is, i herd that i cannot grant both sponsor under same state ?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I would withdraw 489 application considering the fact that you have already been invited for 190.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> I would withdraw 489 application considering the fact that you have already been invited for 190.


You are right,
but my problem is my base visa is student visa and i lodge 489 2 months ago and chances to get grant coming week. and 190 I applied 3 days ago and chances to get grant in minimum 6 weeks.
i just want to move on from student visa, at least i will be at 489 orana for 1 month rather than student visa where i need to go college every week.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Thank-you for your reply,
> I have submitted all documents for 489 regional Orana but nothing for 190. SO as soon as 489 will grant, I will provide all documents for 190.
> is that fine ?
> my question is, i herd that i cannot grant both sponsor under same state ?


Hi，
I have withdraw my visa 489.
I sent form 1446 to case officer and recieved auto generated email.
Does that mean my visa has withdrawn? Or i will be notified about it ?
Please reply


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Hi，
> I have withdraw my visa 489.
> I sent form 1446 to case officer and recieved auto generated email.
> Does that mean my visa has withdrawn? Or i will be notified about it ?
> Please reply


Hi,

I am in a similar position as you. I am waiting for my 489 grant & now i'm eligible for 190 visa for ACT. Can I apply for 190 while 489 is being processed or should I withdraw before I file for 190 visa? 

Please let me know.

Cheers!!


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

oh I thought one can apply for any one particular visa. I had read somewhere that once you start your visa process online u cannot change the process.

As you guys have applied twice so did you paid twice for visa process? Are these two process totally different?

I am totally confused.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

JayPatel said:


> oh I thought one can apply for any one particular visa. I had read somewhere that once you start your visa process online u cannot change the process.
> 
> As you guys have applied twice so did you paid twice for visa process? Are these two process totally different?
> 
> I am totally confused.


I'm also looking for the answer, but I think the process would be entirely similar. One can submit same documents, etc. and has to pay the fee once again.


----------

